# Marley!!!!!



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so upset with Marley - he tends not to bother with wires and have never gone to chew them. I became too trusting as I stopped blocking off areas with wires. Well, he decided to chew through my phone charger a short while ago and chewed my camera cable about 2 minutes later!!
I just don't need this expense right now!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Added to that is my laptop charge just a while ago. So I am off tomorrow to find something to put over my wires. Can anyone say where is the best place of getting the tubes to go over wires?
Marley meanwhile is on the 2 seater looking like butter wouldn\t melt lol.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I learned quickly with Honey that no wire is safe...he chewed my laptop cord and I had to buy a new one, and managed to pull an extension cord out from under my dresser where I THOUGHT it was safe...he showed me I was wrong  He once chewed through one of my purses to get to an apple I left in there, and he recently chewed a hole through my laptop bag, as well. People ask me how I put up with it...I tell them it's my own fault for leaving stuff around that I shouldn't :biggrin:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You can always let me have him 

I would jus put some acrylic panels either side of your tv and then try to keep your chargers etc off the floor


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

here is a list of the things boo has chewed through....

dvd player wire
hair straightners wire
play station wire
tv wire twice and blew tv up
fish tank wire
2 x lamp wires
wii console various wires
2 of my bags stored under my bed and now got various holes in 

the little bugger!!  

now we have wire mesh panels screwed to the side of the tv stand and attached to the wall so they cant get behind the tv at all. we have nothing in the living room with wires at all, even the cable protector things didnt work.

dont you just love them!!


----------

